
Inside Uncle Sam’s "trusted identity" plan - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2011/01/identity-ecosystem-inside-uncle-sams-trusted-identity-proposal.ars
======
IgorPartola
I guess the devil is in the details. Who is allowed to be an identity
provider. How much information do you have to give to the Attribute Provider
before this system is usable to you? Is there tracking? Who, besides
hospitals, will require this? Who will be able to get these ID's? US citizens
obviously, but what about green card holders? H1B's? Visitors? What if the
woman in the example lives in the UK and her husband happened to be in the US
when he was admitted to the hospital? Is there a fallback to this system? Can
you host my own identity provider in some fashion?

------
dspeyer
_The Trustmark—some kind of image, logo, badge, or seal that authenticates
participation in the Identity Ecosystem. "To maintain trustmark integrity,"
the report explains, "the trustmark itself must be resistant to tampering and
forgery; participants should be able to both visually and electronically
validate its authenticity."_

Maybe we don't need to worry about this. It will never succeed.

